# Zogman's Rifle



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Zogman sent me these pic's and asked that I post them here for him.

The rifle spec's:

Remington 700 ADL (edited to add, it's a .308)
HS Precession Stock in Sand color.
Redfield 1 piece base. Burris 3X9 scope with Ballistic plex reticule
Remington factory trigger set a 3# clean, crisp and no creep.
A Sako extractor was added to the bolt. Not to aid the extraction process but to add a positive feed.




























Nice looking stick zogman, even if it is a Remington. :wink: 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice, love that HS stock, like you said pretty nice for a remmy.

It ain't a savage but it'll do i guess.


What caliber? :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Looks like a nice working rifle. Is it a .308? Appears to be a short action. Best, Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice rig Zogman. It looks like Bambi's days are numbered.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> Looks like a nice working rifle. Is it a .308? Appears to be a short action. Best, Burl


You're joking right??? Forgive me if I didn't catch it. I'm a little "off" today.

Hey zoggy, at least you have chosen the right caliber. :wink: :lol: :beer: What do you have on top of it??? That isn't a "trashco" is it?!?!?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Okay I'll bite. What do you think I would be joking about? The original post didn't indicate the caliber. My definition of a working rifle is one that would be handy and quick to use under field hunting conditions. Maybe our definitions are different. Burl


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Burl, I'm not trying to dupe you into anything. I guess I didn't realize the caliber wasn't posted in the beginning. I did go back and see huntin1 did have to add it. I though maybe you were making a joke or something because I have come to learn your knowledge of the subject is much higher than that. That's all. :beer:

I would also agree that it looks like it would be an excellent "working rifle". Our definitions coincide.

Just to make sure though I think zogman better let me "test" it for a few years. I will let him use it on every 3rd Monday of the month though. 8)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Forgive me if I didn't catch it. I'm a little "off" today.


Have another cup of coffee Jiffy, and get yourself kick started. You thought Burl1 should have noticed it was a 308, then you asked what it was topped with. I think it said Burris. :wink:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh heck.... I thought maybe I had let my sense of humor out without knowing! :wink: Zogman made a nice setup there. I really like that HS stock. I have been considering buying one for my Ruger #1B, although it shoots so well with that heavy wood stock, that I'm a little reluctant to mess with it. The synthetic stock would be nice for weather changes and chance encounters with rocks though. Any idea Zoggy, or anyone else, on what, if any, weight savings over wood? Burl


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Burly1,
Yep 308, short action.
Exactly what you said is what I wanted to have.
I really like the stock except the recoil pad. I tried to get it without one and have the gunsmith put a slightly thiner and a little better looking
one.
For 46 years and owning aboud 20 or so centerfire rifles I never had a 308.
I grew up reading everything Jack O'Connor wrote. So I have owned and bled 270's.
However ar the ripe young age of 60 (tomorrow) I am a new opened minded person.
Really look forward to one more Mulie Buck (Bambi's Grandpa) and this is the gun I want to do it with.
Special thanks to Huntin1 for posting this.
If the Black helicoper is in the Badlands look for a short guy carring this heater. LOL


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > Forgive me if I didn't catch it. I'm a little "off" today.
> 
> 
> Have another cup of coffee Jiffy, and get yourself kick started. You thought Burl1 should have noticed it was a 308, then you asked what it was topped with. I think it said Burris. :wink:


Geessshhh!! I think I need to go back to bed. Or learn how to read.  :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok let me try this again. I did read for content this time. :wink:

Burl, I don't think the advantages you gain from a synthetic (weight wise) is worth messing with. However, overall I would MUCH rather have a synthetic over wood.  For reasons already stated. IMO if your rifle is shooting good with a wood stock, I wouldn't mess with it. Consider yourself lucky. I have come to the conclusion that Ruger #1's either shoot REALLY good or REALLY bad. Of course you can always "help" them shoot better but for the most part that's what I've found. Besides #1's "look" like they should have a wood stock.

As far as how much lighter it would actually be..........I guess I really wouldn't know. I would guess possibly a pound or two..


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice looking rig zogman. :sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

zogman said:


> Special thanks to Huntin1 for posting this.
> If the Black helicoper is in the Badlands look for a short guy carring this heater. LOL


The black helicopter is going to be tied up in the *West Fargo* area for awhile. :wink: :wink: :wink: 8) :sniper:

You are very welcome!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have anti-aircraft guns...........   8)

ssssshhhhhhhh, don't tell anyone! :lol:


----------

